# Veteran Claims With VA



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

re-posting from a recent VA email - -

Thinking of filing another VA disability compensation claim? Make sure you file it through the new Decision Ready Claim (DRC) Program. With DRC, you can get a decision on your claim in 30 days or less.

Work with an accredited Veterans Service Organization (VSO) to determine if the DRC Program is right for you and your claim. Your VSO can then help you gather and submit all relevant and required evidence so your claim is ready for VA to make a decision when you submit it.

If you plan to file any of the following types of claims, work with your VSO to file them as a DRC:

Direct Service Connection Claims: Claims for a disability that was caused by or during your service.

Presumptive Service Connection Claims: Claims for a disability that VA automatically presumes to be service-connected based on unique conditions or situations you experienced during your service.

Secondary Service Connection Claims: Claims for a disability that you have as a result of another service-connected disability.

Increased Disability Claims: Claims for a disability you have a VA rating for that has gotten worse.

Not planning to file a claim soon? Spread the word to your fellow Veterans, Service members and their families about the DRC Program to help them get faster decisions on their claims too. The DRC Program also now accepts Pre-Discharge claims for Service members about to transition to civilian life, and Dependency and Indemnity Compensation (DIC) claims for surviving spouses.

Learn more about the DRC Program, including eligibility requirements, what medical evidence you need to submit, and how to find an accredited VSO at https://www.benefits.va.gov/compensation/drc.asp.

Thank you for your service!

Veterans Benefits Administration


----------

